# does my tortoise need a friend



## tangiersgemspaniels (Nov 2, 2007)

i bought a 2 1/2 year old horsefield in september last year he is too young to hibernate at the moment but he has started to scratch at his reflection, i dont know if he thinks he has a friend in with him and cant understand why it doesnt move any advice please


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

We had a 6 month lepoard tortoise who lives inside and doesn't hibernate. He was doing exactly the same thing and so we got him a little girlfriend and he is so much ahppier..he eats more now, runs around,and loves his baths!
If you dont know his sex for definate already then i would take hm to an experienced breeder and get it checked and then speak to them about suitable partners...he will be unhappy if his partner and him dont get on.
Hope this helps
leanne x


----------



## Tayybear (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi your tortoise is not too young to hibernate, if hes over 1 years old.
as long as hes 95% healthy, he'll do fine during hibernation.
Tortoises that do hibernate dont need a full winter hibernation, as little as 8 weeks a year is good enough! and your tort benefits.

Leopards, sulcatas, chaco and redfoots and similar species do not hibernate.
Horsefields, hermanns, greeks, iberas and similar species DO hibernate.

If his tail is Long then its a boy, if the tail is short and stubby then its a girl.

tortoises do not get lonely, they can live happily single for the rest of their lives.
in saying that its still nice to get another one, just incase they are wanting someone to bask with or eat with.


----------



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

Its very hard to sex a tort at this age likely not possible. Torts dont understand glass id put it in a table you will find its much happyr and a lot better for him. I wouldnt get another untill you can sex him but remember you need 3 females for each male as the male will harass the female and that will make her ill. Also 2 males will fight. I keep 12 torts and have a single male Horsefield and finding females that are healthy is not easy. Alison


----------



## Dougie the slider (Jan 16, 2011)

i'd love to get my 4 year old turtle a little friend but i'd be afraid he'd fight with it? is 4 too old ?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi may i ask what sort of set up you have your Tort in? and i think if you do get another one! you would probably have to quarantine your new one from your existing one for around 18 moths. Angie2011


----------



## frank911 (Mar 10, 2011)

i think you should get him/her a friend. it will make your tortoise happy.


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Tortoises live happy on there own or with a friend. Need to make sure the sex of them first. You cant put a male and female together. Need to have two females or two males. Then you may need to split them if they start to fight. This can happen. If you put one male and one female together then the male wont leave female alone so this is not fair on the female.

Its personal choice if you hibernate you tort or not. If they do hibernate in the wild then you can do it, or over winter them. I know lots of people that do both. None cane be proven as "the best" option for the tort. Its up to you if you feel your able to do it and if you want/need to.


----------

